# Being a thread in which we  maintain realism in my stories.



## Manis Pan (Jul 30, 2013)

After that overly cumbersome title, some of you may have figured out that htis is  a thread about realism in my writing. 
You may not have figured out that my latest story involves a universe in which the humans are dead/nonexistent, and animals are anthropomorphized.
You don't know that I am a BIG NERD.

So, with all that in mind, answer me this one question: How would I go about inserting predation into my newest story?

EDIT: First chapter is up. And short and prelude-y


----------



## Friday (Jul 30, 2013)

The short answer is, however you want! Or don't want, if that's the case. Your animals can eat the meat of non-anthropomorphized critters, they can hunt on other, 'lesser' anthros, they could be artificially vegetarian via meat substitutes, etc. There's a lot of potential cases. It all sort of depends on the level of technology and society and such, and the impact you're going for. Write whatever feels right.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jul 30, 2013)

The most common example is just a lionman running after a head of normal boar for food.

Even in a fantasy world, normal non-anthro animal exists. Go with those. If there's an anthro version, the normal kind won't exist. If the anthro version does not exist, then they're food.

However, you added in that everything has been anthropomorphized, you're going to have to go with a "Dogs eat dogs",  where the lesser creatures are food. The less they speak, the better. Even Lions hunt deers. Why shouldn't Lion-mans kill deer-mans for food then? It isn't cannibalism if it isn't the same kind. It's survival of the fittest.


----------



## Manis Pan (Jul 30, 2013)

I actually pretty much already thought it through, but thanks for the help!


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh, excellent! What did you settle on?


----------



## Manis Pan (Jul 31, 2013)

The characters hate canids just as much as I do, for one.
Predators are outcasts, living on the edges of society, feared by the more 'civilized' folk.


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2013)

Alright, cool! Feel free to post a link to the story when it's done or PM me the link or whatever. I'd be interested in reading


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 1, 2013)

Nothing is more real than Star Trek.

If I were you, I would re-watch the Star Trek The Next Generation episode "Allegiance," because in that episode, there were four people of different species put together in captivity. There was a kind of food shaped like a disk that was provided for them, but to one of them, Essoq, it was poison, and he could only go about three days without food. After that, I think he was going to kill one of the others and eat him. 
I liked that the predator was showing such restraint. Watching Star Trek would probably be good research for the carnivore mentality.

The Hirogen were a species of hunters, but they hunted people seemingly just for sport. Still, they referred to the crew as "prey."  They were in several episodes of Star Trek Voyager, Such as "Prey," or "The Killing Game." Those would be good to watch to see how predator species may treat prey species.


----------



## Manis Pan (Aug 1, 2013)

Excerpts for the Excerpt Throne!
[QUOTE="I fail at titles" Prolouge]
â€œUnderstood.â€ The lynx looked through the manila envelope. Interesting. The first two were pretty exotic, manids both of them,but the third was... pushing it. â€œA canid in New Singapore?â€

â€œIndeed. It appears pressing circumstances make for strange bedfellows. Or in this case, a fox in Rabbit City, as the kids call it.â€
[/QUOTE]

Manids are Pangolins translated to SCIENCE!

PS: I've never watched Star Trek. Except the very first episode.


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 1, 2013)

Manis Pan said:


> Excerpts for the Excerpt Throne!
> 
> 
> Manids are Pangolins translated to SCIENCE!
> ...



Which first episode? Star Trek original.. DS 9... next gen... enterprise... or voyager?


----------



## Manis Pan (Aug 1, 2013)

First episode of original.


----------

